# Oregon Petition for Amending Measure 18!!!!



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

Petition for Amending Measure 18 !!!!!

We finally have a legal documented petition out to help amend measure 18. 


Jess Messner is in the process of getting the "cougar with dogs" law on the next ballot. He is need of some help. He can be reached at his office in Redmond (541)923-1309

We have been collecting signitures at The Bow Rack to help get the ball rolling. It is to amend the portion for using dogs for hunting cats. This is what the petition looks like. Please sign one wherever you can find it. For more info. You can get ahold of.....

Jess Messner

Statement of Sponsorship for State Initiative Petition Signature Sheet
Text of Prospective Initiative Petition must be stapled to this form at all times. Do not sign if text is not stapled to this sheet.
Some circulators for this petition are being paid. It is unlawful to sign a petition more than one time.
This is a state petition. Signers of this page must be active registered voters in the State of Oregon.


Notice: 
All white petition sheets are being circulated by volunteers, who are not being paid to gather signatures.

To the Secretary of State of Oregon,
We, the undersigned voters, sponsor the attached initiative petition. We have not previously signed a statement of sponsorship signature sheet for this state initiative measure.
Signers must initial any changes that they or the circulator make to their printed name, residence address or date they signed the petition
signature date signed 


mm/dd/yy print name residence address street, city, zip code
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
circulator certification 


This certification must be signed by the circulator!
You should not collect any additional signatures on this sheet once you have signed and dated the certification!
I hereby certify that I witnessed the signing of the signature sheet by each individual whose signature appears on the signature sheet, and I believe each person is a qualified
voter in the State of Oregon. (ORS 250.045) I also hereby certify that compensation I received, if any, was not based on the number of signatures obtained for this
petition.
circulator signature date signed 


mm/dd/yy
printed name of circulator circulator’s address 


street, city, zip code
SEL 318 rev 01/08 ORS 250.045 sheet number

OUR STATE NEEDS THIS TO GO THROUGH!!

If you want the .pdf file for the petition so you can put them out somewhere let me know by emailing us at [email protected] 

We would like to see them on the counter of as many places as possible.


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

This may finally be our chance to change things in Oregon.


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

Send emails to [email protected] if you are interested in helping. His cell is 
541-778- 7069. 
Please call or email him so he can get petitions out. We need 20-100 people willing to get any amount of signatures you can get. The more signatures we get the better. He will need your address and phone number.

Please don't expect everyone else to help out on this. We need your help.


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

I have emailed several archery clubs around Oregon. I just got the .pdf petition form from the Bow Rack. Just email or call the numbers here on the thread and you all can receive the .pdf form to print out the petition. Then you can help by gathering signatures. It is that easy. I was thinking about calling different sporting good stories and see if they would allow me to sit out by their front doors to gather signatures. Good luck to everyone that helps.


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

I live in Albany and if you are unable to make it to the Bow Rack in Eugene to sign the petition; feel free to send me a PM and we can meet.


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are a few small things that added up could make a difference:

1. I would be for all hunting organizations in Oregon to stop sending newsletters and magazines. Switching over to email until after the 2012 ballot would help save money that could go towards the campaign. 

2. Have several people/groups come together to write educational articles for newspapers around Oregon.

3. Work together to come up with educational YouTube video’s for the public.

4. Have archer shoots or rifle competitions were all proceeds go towards the campaign.

5. Auctions to raise money for campaign.

6. Every member of a hunting website or organization donates what they can to help raise money for the campaign. We shouldn’t just sit around and expect someone else to do all the work or donate the money. 

If this is what we want; then we ALL have to do are part and not sit around expecting someone else to do it.


----------

